# 2012 Snow Goose Hatch



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

What website do you watch to get the reports for the tundra? Has anyone heard anything? If so could someone post up the information please?

Thanks


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I am wondering what has happened with the hatch also. You would think that the birds arrived very early to the nesting areas.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

For the most part the snow has left most of Nunavut earlier than last year so the geese should have been able to get on the nests earlier than last year...


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Good question shoot em in the lips! Does anyone have the answer?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

If I remember right, the Fish & Wildlife Service don't get hatch reports out until July.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Man I hope it was a good hatch this year, there were hardly any birds last year! I hope they make a comeback.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ref is right......mid July


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Hopefully it will be a total bust for 2 to 3 years in a row. This would help get the population down so the eskimo curlew and the tundra could be saved and also allow the ridiculous spring "consevation order" to finally end.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Options

National Snow Goose Foundation

Goose breeding densities are considerably higher along much of the Hudson Bay coast than in the interior or along the Ungava Bay. The region from Akulivik south past Purvirnituq and on to Inukjuak is a particularly important breeding area. Habitat conditions at the time of the survey were good; however, spring along the Hudson Bay coast was considerably colder than in the east, causing snow and ice to persist longer. Consistent westerly winds while we were on the Hudson coast caused morning fog and chilly, damp conditions during our brief stay. Despite this, we had decent flying and on June 20 we completed the survey and started home, arriving back in Bangor on June 21. Now the process of data error checking and estimation begins, and final decisions on survey re-stratification must be made. It will be a couple of weeks before final estimates are available to inform hunting regulations.

This is from the National Snow Goose Foundation Page from Facebook!


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone know anything else about this report? Seems like a pretty small area they are reporting on along the east side of Hudson Bay. Is this just an East Coast population assessment maybe? Or is it normal practice to judge the entire breeding grounds off of just this area?


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

tilley said:


> Hopefully it will be a total bust for 2 to 3 years in a row. This would help get the population down so the eskimo curlew and the tundra could be saved and also allow the ridiculous spring "consevation order" to finally end.


The way I understand it, there will probably never be another totaly busted hatch, as long as the population stays this high. The snow geese have colonized such a large and diverse area, that the odds of every colony having a failed hatch is pretty slim. They have also spread there wintering grounds and migration routes. That being the case, even on a year of good hatches at some of the colonies, you may not end up in the juvies. In the end, it's all just something to keep us going thru the off season. If they told me not a single juvie made it off the breading grounds, I would still be after them. It's nice to have the bag hatch, but in the end, it's not if you win or lose, it's just being able to play the game. :thumb:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> *National Snow Goose Foundation*
> This is from the National Snow Goose Foundation Page from Facebook!


Kind of off topic but,
This information actually come from that "foundation"? I haven't seen anything from them but constant guide advertisements and product pimping. Do they actually do anything besides that?


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Sd snow goose killer said:
> 
> 
> > *National Snow Goose Foundation*
> ...


No, That is Scott Butts. Self proclaimed snow goose expert and inventor of real wings.


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

"Biologists on Southampton and
Baffin Islands reported that snow goose nesting
there will likely result in complete breeding failure
in 2012 because of widespread 
flooding. In addition, geese arrived early, but were met with
heavy snow cover, making for a very short nesting
window. The western portion of the Hudson
Bay was ice-free early. Estimated hatch date at
Cape Churchill was about one week earlier than
in 2011. Spring phenology was earlier on the
mainland in 2012 compared to the short-term
(5-year) average, but Akimiski Island was close
to its average. Overall, information suggests a
below average fall flight of MCP snow geese containing
a low proportion of young."


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Yee Haw!! That is great news. Hope there is some tundra left.


----------



## Pink_Feet (Oct 22, 2008)

Huntupnorth.com has an article thats says the 2012 snow goose hatch was the 3rd best on record and from what we saw from our hunt in canada there is a ton of young birds.


----------

